# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Ναρκισσιστική οικογένεια / νάρκισσος γονιός / αδέρφια νάρκισσοι

## heman

Αναδημοδιέυω σε ξεχωριστό νήμα ένα καλό άρθρο που δημοσίευσε η λιλιουμ στο νήμα "Οριακή μου αγάπη" 
http://www.psychology.gr/forum/showthread.php?15149-%CE%9F%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%AE-%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%AC%CF%80%CE%B7/page2 
με θέμα τη *ναρκισσιστική οικογένεια*, γιατί είναι κρίμα να είναι "κρυμμένο" σε ένα νήμα που έχει να κάνει με άλλη διαταραχή και να μη διαβαστεί από κάποιον που τον ενδιαφέρει άμεσα αυτό το θέμα: 

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/...ic-family-tree

Δυστυχώς είναι σα να διαβάζω για τη δική μου οικογένεια...


Ποστάρω επίσης και κάποια άλλα καλά links που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο σχετικά με νάρκισσους γονείς και αδέρφια:


http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/...ssistic-father

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/...ssistic-mother

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_parent

Αυτά είναι στα ελληνικά και λένε για τη μητέρα νάρκισσο:

http://ketivasilakou.blogspot.gr/201...post_9228.html

http://ketivasilakou.blogspot.gr/201...g-post_12.html



Για το τέλος, αυτά είναι 3 ωραία blogs από παιδιά-επιζήσαντες νάρκισσων:

http://www.bandbacktogether.com/adul...nts-resources/

http://house-of-mirrors.blogspot.gr/

http://narcissistschild.blogspot.gr/


Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να επιζήσω και 'γω και να φύγω μακριά σύντομα...

----------

